
Show HN: Changelog of Updated AWS APIs - kapilvt
https://awsapichanges.info
======
QuinnyPig
Oh this is highly relevant to my interests. Well done!

------
kapilvt
Getting out of reinvent 2019, i realized that i wanted a better way to keep up
on all the new announcements and releases. Previously my workflow was hitting
reload on what's new, reading an intro blog post, and then the detailed blog
post, and then going to the api docs to try and figure out what changed.
Really all I wanted to see what was had changed in the apis.. so i went ahead
built something for it.

[https://awsapichanges.info](https://awsapichanges.info)

A Developer Centric what's new. ie. Just tell me what's changing in the apis,
with field level changes highlighted on updated apis.

It works by git walking release tags on the sdks, and then diffing the service
models to determine new and updated apis, and then rendering out to a static
site.

